# Disbudding site infected-



## Red Mare (Apr 23, 2011)

I have a 2 week old doeling that was disbudded a few days ago.
She's acting totally normal, temp is 103.4, sister is 103.2 and we are in south Florida where it's blazing hot.
Just one side is infected, slight smell, slight yellowish/greenish tint with some ooze. 

I'm freaking out- as I love this little girl, and I've never seen it before. 
Disbudded with the same iron, used nothing on it afterwards thought normally I use the silver spray.

I have Pen G, LA 200, Exceed, etc here- 
I haven't touched it asides to marvel at how ugly it is. I did take pictures, but I can only text or email them as I'm not at home. Help?


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

You have to debreed it, get all the dead tissue off of it, and then keep it dry. Yes scrub her heat, use a vegetable rush if you have one, and yes it's awful but if you do not get it down to fresh clean tissue it can get really bad. The real problem is it is an environment that tetanus thrives in, if your herd is not vaccinated I would give her tetanus antitoxin and get her vaccinated early with CD&T etc.

It's why I like to use spray disinfectants that are unoily when I disbud, and why I hate that we can't get furol anymore! I don't like the silverspary and spraying aluminum, it also seals it to much and doesn't let it breath. I would not put her on antibiotics unless she was sick and running fever.

I would hit her again with the disbudding iron since a side can't get infected if it is burnt well enough.


----------



## Red Mare (Apr 23, 2011)

Went ahead and debried the area really well- scrubbed the heck out of it and clipped further down and scrubbed again. No pussy pockets, just the surrounding skin. I do have a can of furasol here- Should I use it? She keeps scratching at it with her hind foot which is how I think we got here in the first place. 
Poor kid- I feel like a jerk doing all this to her again.


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

Does it need to be disbudded further? And yes furol! Vicki


----------



## Red Mare (Apr 23, 2011)

Asides from the cauterizing aspect, no her horns look great. 
I'll use that then. My vet is saying to wrap her head as she keeps sticking her foot in it- good call or no?


----------



## Tim Pruitt (Oct 26, 2007)

I would prefer that it air out but you are going to have to stop the kid from scratching it.


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

I know it's awful but hobble her. Simply tie her left foot with something soft yet strong, vetwrap, guaze, nylons with gauze underneath, then a short length and tie the other foot. If she is small enough you can use curbs for horses halters (dang is that the right name, my mother would be so ashamed  She will not be able to lift her foot to scratch her head. It will not harm her, and she still can get around. Vicki


----------



## Red Mare (Apr 23, 2011)

Oh that's a Brilliant idea Vicki! I could kiss you! 
Her temp was 103.2, sister was 103.1, and discharge was yuckier tonight then this morning, but there was a much longer time frame between the two. (yay for 14 hour shifts) 

She's still happy, bouncy, and eating, just looks gross!


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

Whitney one of our lurkers said to read up on allum... http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Potassium_alum scroll down to uses. It's drying, an antiseptic, it's super cheap and is in a powdered form in capsules at any pharmacy section of a store. She uses this after disbudding also. It stops minor bleeding, and dries oozing which is exactly what you need. Vicki


----------



## Red Mare (Apr 23, 2011)

She looks 698687 times better today, esp after I tried your little hobbling trick. She officially hates me now, but I am happy she looks better. I will pick up some of the above mentioned just to have on hand however!! 
Love this place!


----------



## feistymomma (May 20, 2009)

Whitney, I had my vet disbud my kids and he put allum on them after he was finished and they looked great.


----------



## In it for the Bucks! (Mar 12, 2012)

Great to know about the allum everyone!!! I always have it on hand. (can't remember what recipie for though lol) Will try that next kidding season. I am so greatfull for this sight and all the people on it!!


----------



## Red Mare (Apr 23, 2011)

No kidding- I went out and bought some today. I've done over 50 kids personally and have never seen anything like this. But I am sure it was this little girls habit of sticking her foot into her disbudding site every 3 min!


----------



## nightskyfarm (Sep 7, 2009)

I have never in 30 years of disbudding had a kid get an infection. It would seem to me that the iron was not left on long enough. An iron at 2000 degrees is going to sterilize everything it touches. The fact she was scratching her head tells me she feels it and an iron would have killed any nerve endings there. Glad you got the infection under control, but I would also hit her with the iron once more. Any time you see a kid going after a disbudding wound, it probably was not burned long enough. They should come through the disbudding as if nothing serious has happened: go to nursing dam or bottle, be alert and NOT scratch their heads one little bit.


----------

